# July '15 MOTM Voting Thread



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*









We have 5 members nominated for Member of the Month
It's up to you to decide who deserves June's MOTM Title.

We have some new prizes this month for the contest winners. The winner will receive:
-A $25 Code for the Badnewsracing website.
-A pair of Diode Dynamics' HP3 license plate lights
-Their choice of one of two products from Titan Synthetics*, -MOTM Winner title
-VIP Member badge (which comes with an upgraded account as well as access to an exclusive "VIP Room" section of the forum), 
*One bottle of Amsoil P.I. Performance Improver or one can of Amsoil Miracle Wash


Polls will end on July 31st.

UlyssesSG
BU54
Sunline Fan
ChevyMgr
brian V *​


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

FYI, the poll shows ChevyMgr twice...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> FYI, the poll shows ChevyMgr twice...


Problem found: moderator is a dope.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Problem found: moderator is a dope.


Lol, it happen! Just wanted to give you a heads up!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Darn dang ding aling ...Voted for not me !


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Voted. G'luck all!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Hard choices! Voted.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey I nominated brian V!!!!! wtf?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Hey I nominated brian V!!!!! wtf?


I thought that was a joke coming from you haha


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Voted fer Uĺlysses bacause he is ahh COOL !


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Completed my forum member duty. Voted!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I thought that was a joke coming from you haha


I can understand why, however I honestly feel as though he was an excellent contributor all previous encounters aside. Just because I generally disagree doesn't mean I wont give credit where credit is do. Good job Brian even though normally we typically don't see eye to eye. Though this month I have generally appreciated your contributions though I may disagree on some. I think that you have 180d from previous "contributions".


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Voted! Go USG!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hump Day Bump!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I voted for Brian because he is IT.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

voted


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Why is a enegy company messing around with a computer company ?

A few key strokes and ya can ​VoTe !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

BURP ........ This Thread is not Dead , So Cast yer VoTe !

I am really thinking that there could , should , would be more VoTes cast By the End of Buisness ToDaY !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> BURP ........ This Thread is not Dead , So Cast yer VoTe !
> 
> I am really thinking that there could , should , would be more VoTes cast By the End of Buisness ToDaY !


It really is sad that only 25 people voted, considering how many members are on here.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> It really is sad that only 25 people voted, considering how many members are on here.


What are we up to now ? Ahh maybe 25.000 or so .
Well that part has already entered by saying Hi ..they forgot to tell us Good Bye .. Ya got any 3 wheeled cars ? I need 1 for this winter .

​VoTe !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I need 3 Goofie Balled VoTeS Fur a Tie with Ullysses and ​Jon


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Close this time !!!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

So close! Vote People!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Epic Beardman from that neighborhood North of Detroit with 7 boats a house and a Autumn Mist LTZ has finally gotten a Win .

Congratulations Jon .. Now I need to find that darn dang ding Paintballer Pistol .


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats Jon! Much deserved! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats Jon! I'll get around to writing your Hall of Fame induction post tonight.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats Jon!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Congrats Jon! I'll get around to writing your Hall of Fame induction post tonight.


Haha I'm expecting nothing short of epic -J.

Will JJ be jumping up out of a cake?


----------

